# Feelin' Sharky?



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

OK folks, had to do a flight up near P-Cola today and came back down the beach checking things out, those are the perks of being a helo driver. Lots of weed still in the water, especially off the gulf side of the last bar. Lots of rays in schools and plenty of stingrays around as well as some huge schools of ladyfish just off the surfline (yep, you can see them from the air). However, the good side is that we saw a lot of sharks cruising just inside and just outside that last bar as well. Most in the 4-6 foot range (guessing blacktips since they were moving pretty fast) and some bigger ones 6+ that were a lot heavier in the body (bulls most likely). Covered the area from chickenbone beach to Perdido and there were at least one or two every mile. Highlight was one no-kidding 9-10 foot bull and another 8+ foot hammerhead, and yes I got several looks at each and there were bathers near each for size comparison. I've shark fished a lot over the years so I'm familiar with all of these species. Good luck if you hook one of those bruisers! And don't bother asking how low we were because there is no way I'll tell.... :whistling:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL !! Cool report and info!! Dude that has got to be alot of fun for a job i am assuming!!?? Either for job or fun, thanks for coooool report!!!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

nice amigo, pm me if possible with reports like these if you can.

TRP


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Chicken bone?? Sharks?? Dude! I been swimming at chicken bone!! Now you tell me there are sharks swimming there?> I know I moved down here from up north.. but swimming with sharks?? And 6 footers at that?????? Man!! not sure I want to go swimming anymore.... coming from up north my legs are not very tan yet.. they might see my skinny white legs and think its a chicken bone from chicken bone beach!!!!! 

I got to get some more sun on my legs...... damn......


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Breeze said:


> Chicken bone?? Sharks?? Dude! I been swimming at chicken bone!! Now you tell me there are sharks swimming there?> I know I moved down here from up north.. but swimming with sharks?? And 6 footers at that?????? Man!! not sure I want to go swimming anymore.... coming from up north my legs are not very tan yet.. they might see my skinny white legs and think its a chicken bone from chicken bone beach!!!!!
> 
> I got to get some more sun on my legs...... damn......



If you swim anywhere in our waters your swimming with sharks.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Breeze- Last September we caught a Hammerhead over 8' at Chickenbone inside the 2nd sandbar. Wont begin to tell you how many 5'-6' Blacktips we have caught there as well... On one evening last summer, BeerItSelf landed 2 LARGE Blacktips within 2 hours long before sunset.

Like FLbeachbum said- They are always there. (Although he has bad taste is football teams.) Humans being at the top of the food chains ends as soon as we enter the water.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

devinsdad said:


> Breeze- Last September we caught a Hammerhead over 8' at Chickenbone inside the 2nd sandbar. Wont begin to tell you how many 5'-6' Blacktips we have caught there as well... On one evening last summer, BeerItSelf landed 2 LARGE Blacktips within 2 hours long before sunset.
> 
> Like FLbeachbum said- They are always there. (Although he has bad taste is football teams.) Humans being at the top of the food chains ends as soon as we enter the water.


Well, the wife says I am cranky half the time, so I imagine I would probably taste sour to a shark.... Since I do not hear of any shark attacks, and lots of people swim, I guess they are not man eaters.. LOL But out of curiosity, how shallow of water do they come into? 

And you do realize now you have caused me another problem... First I caught my first spanish. Then I caught my first redfish... now I got to catch a shark..... sheesh does it never end???


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Here are 2 of the sharks we caught there last year.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Cool! Bet that was good eating! Gotta get me one of those.....


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

devinsdad said:


> Breeze- Last September we caught a Hammerhead over 8' at Chickenbone inside the 2nd sandbar. Wont begin to tell you how many 5'-6' Blacktips we have caught there as well... On one evening last summer, BeerItSelf landed 2 LARGE Blacktips within 2 hours long before sunset.
> 
> Like FLbeachbum said- They are always there. (Although he has bad taste is football teams.) Humans being at the top of the food chains ends as soon as we enter the water.



Despite his OBVIOUS lack of taste in real College Football Teams ...... 
Devinsdad seems to know a bit about sharks.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Breeze said:


> But out of curiosity, how shallow of water do they come into?


I've seen monsters within 10ft of shore. BIG fat bull sharks. Once seen a 6ft+ chunky bull swim right past a family playing in the surf at Navarre Beach...it swam right between the beach and the family. Scary moment. They were swimming at dusk:wacko:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

And yes, before the PFF-Police come out, we do realize Hammerheads are off the harvest list this year. ;o) Me, BeerItSelf and CallMeQuiq try to go pretty frequently during the summer if you want to tag along.

Catching your first shark is a huge rush! Especially of nobody gets bitten in the process. One person, who will go unnamed, did get wacked in the head pretty hard by the tail of that Hammerhead though. Gotta remember there is danger at both ends of those big ones!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I'll name him. Let's call him Schmary or schmevinsdad.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

someone on here i think had video of a 4-7 foot hammer in 6 inches of water bayside on fort pickens. yep, they come that close.

but you have a better chance of being hit by lightning than gobbled by a shark. they are around all the time and you will never know it.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Jeff... ;o)


----------



## paul s (May 31, 2011)

A 7'er in a foot of water soundside Pickens.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks paul


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't know if that's the one I saw or not, but it could be! Kidding aside, we see them all the time and I'll agree with the other guys, they could care less that you are there. They're there eating fish, not people. The thing that gets folks in trouble is when they get lazy and don't want to go back up on the beach for bait when they're wade fishing. Do not, ever, ever, ever, keep bait in your pocket or something. That makes you smell just like what they are eating. And yes, it is my job (the flying, not the shark spotting ), and I do enjoy it. If you guys are out there I fly Coast Guard Dolphin helos, the orange ones. I try to fly by the pier also when I'm out there so wave if you see us. If I see you I try to rock the rotors so you know we saw you. Might be heading over to Tallahasse next week so I'll give you all another report then....


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Good to hear, thanks for the report!!


----------



## brianmc03 (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't beat having an eye in the sky!  



devinsdad said:


> And yes, before the PFF-Police come out, we do realize Hammerheads are off the harvest list this year. ;o) Me, BeerItSelf and CallMeQuiq try to go pretty frequently during the summer if you want to tag along.
> 
> Catching your first shark is a huge rush! Especially of nobody gets bitten in the process. One person, who will go unnamed, did get wacked in the head pretty hard by the tail of that Hammerhead though. Gotta remember there is danger at both ends of those big ones!


^ Great people! Some friends and I tagged along with em last year. Thanks again! :thumbup:


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Where you in the Huey or sumthing similiar? May have waved at ya.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I bet when flying over the beach the teeny-tiny bikini's give you an eyeful!

Brian- Thanks for the compliment! Join us anytime!


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Everyone looks good from that altitude. We were in the orange Dolphin, its the one with the big shark looking tail with the hole in it, kinda sounds like a big leaf blower. We see you waving, there just isn't time to come back for everyone. It's always great to see folks waving, makes you feel appreciated!:thumbsup:


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Yep rememmber seeing you too. Someone else came buy in a huey or something...wasn't sure if that was you.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

I really appreciate your reports Jersey Devil!!! I am heading to the beach tomorrow night with some big boy baits!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

FireDawg, where are you heading to fish, give me some idea and I'll see if we can get there this afternoon to see what's in the area.


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

Let me know the next time you guys go shark fishing. I've yet to catch one out here.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

firedawg always says hes going fishing but has yet to make it out with us!! hehehehe


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

I'm down for some shark fishing. Don't really do any but would love to go.


----------



## Trey_M (Jan 23, 2012)

I too would love to catch a shark from shore like that!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

JerseyDevil

Do you still fly around in our area?


----------

